# Was haltet Ihr von diesen Transalp Touren?



## Monastrol (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

beide Touren sind recht stark an die Transalp Grandmaster/Stanciu angelehnt (die eine wurde nur durch eine andere Startstelle modifiziert). Was haltet Ihr davon? Verpasst man was wichtiges? Es können insges. ruhig 18.-20.000Hm sein. Schon mal vielen Dank, THomas  

Tour 1: 
2J-00 Oberstdorf
2J-01 Oberstdorf - Lech
2J-03 Lech - St.Anton
2J-04 St.Anton - Silbertal
2J-06 Silbertal - Heilbronner Hütte
2J-07 Heilbronner Hütte - Galtür
3J-01 Galtür - Ischgl
2J-10 Ischgl - Zeblasjoch
3J-06 Zeblasjoch - Compatsch
3J-09 Compatsch - Kajetansbrücke
3K-01 Kajetansbrücke - Martina
3J-22 Martina - Sclamischot
3J-26 Sclamischot - Nauders
3K-03 Nauders - Plamord - Reschen
3K-05 Reschen - See - Burgeis
3K-07 Burgeis - Laatsch
3K-08 Laatsch - StaMaria
3J-41 StaMaria - Umbrail
3J-45 Umbrail - Forcola - Fraele6
3J-46 Fraele6 - Bormio
4J-15 Bormio - Gavia - Pezzo
4K-01 Pezzo - Case di Viso
4K-03 Case di Viso - Montozzo - Ossana
4K-06 Ossana - Carciato
4K-07 Carciato - Malga Mondifra
4K-08 Malga Mondifra - Madonna
4K-10 Madonna - Tione - Zuclo
4K-11 Zuclo - Bondo
4K-12 Bondo - Lardaro
5K-02 Lardaro - Malga Cadria - Ledro
5K-14 Ledro - Tiarno
5K-08 Tiarno - Ampola 1
5K-10 Ampola 1 - Ampola 3
5K-15 Ampola 3 - Tremalzo
5K-16 Tremalzo - Passo Nota
5K-18 Passo Nota - Cimiterio  Limone


Tour 2: 
2J-00 Oberstdorf
2J-01 Oberstdorf - Lech
2J-03 Lech - St.Anton
2J-04 St.Anton - Silbertal
2J-06 Silbertal - Heilbronner Hütte
2J-08 Heilbronner Hütte - Galgenul
2I-03 Galgenul - Klosters
3I-01 Klosters - Davos
3I-08 Davos - Filisur - Tiefencastel
3I-07 Tiefelcastel - Septimer - Casaccia
4I-02 Casaccia - Maloja - Suot
4I-04 Suot - Val Fain - Livigno Sud
4J-02 Livigno Sud - Mine - Livigno
3J-40 Livigno - Trela
4J-11 Trela - Arnoga
4J-13 Arnoga - Verva - Ponte di Legno
4K-05 Ponte di Legno - Tonale - Ossana
4K-06 Ossana - Carciato
4K-07 Carciato - Malga Mondifra
4K-08 Malga Mondifra - Madonna
4K-10 Madonna - Tione - Zuclo
4K-11 Zuclo - Bondo
4K-13 Bondo - Bocca del Ussol - Ledro
5K-13 Ledro - Riva


----------



## chaot (13. Februar 2008)

Beides schöne Touren.
Folgendes fällt mir auf:
Bei Tour 1 schindest du dich das Zeblasjoch hoch und fährst über Compatsch und Nauders nach Laatsch.

Da läßt du 2 absolute Highlights aus!!!

Überleg dir mal, statt zum Zeblasjoch hochzugurken über die Heidelberger Hütte und über den Fimberpass ins Engadin.
Fimberpass ist relativ kurz zum hochschieben (300 Hm), du hast aber auf der anderen Seite eine tolle Trailabfahrt ins Tal. Und auch wenns dir bei den ersten 100 Hm zu steil sein sollte, je weiter du runter kommst, desto leichter wirds dann.

Danach von Sur En durch die Uinaschlucht zur Sesvenna und dann ins Tal nach Laatsch. Die Uinaschlucht ist ein 2. Highlight und auch der Trail bis zur Sesvennahütte ist sehr schön.
In Laatsch bist du wieder auf deiner alten Strecke


Grüße

Manfred


PS:
ich kenne, bis auf den Abschnitt von Davos bis Tiefencastel und den Schluss über den Bocca del Usol beide Routen.
ich persönlich würde eher die 2. Variante fahren. Ist aber rein subjektiv (aus dem Bauch heraus). Vielleicht auch, weil ich dann vielleicht nochmal versuchen könnte, den Septimer im unteren Teil zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (13. Februar 2008)

Den Hinweisen von Manfred zur Tour 1 stimme ich zu.

Zur Tour 2 habe ich aber auch noch 2 Vorschläge: Statt Val Fain über Bernina, Alp Grüm, Poschiavo, Val Viola zum Passo Verva. Da ich das Val Fain nicht kenne, kann ich aber keine Wertung vornehmen.
Es geht aus der Beschreibung auch nicht hervor, wie du vom Verva nach Ponte di Legno kommst. Da bleibt eigentlich nur das Val Rezzalo und Gavia. Ab dort ist aber die Route 1 mit Montozzo die interessantere. Passo Tonale ist ein Straßenpass.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Februar 2008)

Ich finde, Manfred hat zu Tour 1 absolut recht. Von der Kajetansbrücke nach Nauders macht in diese Richtung absolut keinen Sinn! Wenn ihr den Fimbapass nehmt, könnt ihr überlegen, anstatt durchs Val d´Uina über den Pass da Costainas nach Sta. Maria zu fahren. Biketechnisch schöner Pass da Costainas, landschaftlich spektakulärer Val d´Uina.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Februar 2008)

@Pfadfinderin
Von Sclamischot hinauf nach Nauders ist so schlecht auch nicht, trotzdem ist die Etappe am Reschensee vorbei eher langweilig. 
Der Costainas selbst ist zwar ganz nett, aber die Auffahrt nach S-Charl fand ich fürchterlich. Zieht sich wie Kaugummi. Dann doch lieber Uina-Schlucht.
Ist aber auch alles eine Zeitfrage ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Februar 2008)

@ Fubbes: Wenn man die Trails nimmt, magst du recht haben, aber das ist dann entschieden die falsche Richtung!
Stimmt, nach S-Charl ist nicht aufregend, dafür hast du nach Schlienig langweiliges Taglgegurke bis Sta. Maria, bleibt sich ziemlich gleich. Aber das ist einfach Geschmackssache. Wenn ich noch nie durchs Val d´Uina wäre, wäre das meine 1. Wahl, ansonsten Pass da Costainas. Mir gefällt es dort super, das Tal hat eine unendliche Weite und es ist dort so gut wie niemand unterwegs.


----------



## powderJO (13. Februar 2008)

ich würde mich auch für die variante COSTAINAS entscheiden. landschaftlich sicher eines der schönsten hochtäler der alpen. 
val d'uina halte ich zwar auch für wirklich eindrucksvoll aber würde ich mir aufheben für eine schöne ein- oder zweitagestour und es dann in der anderen richtung fahren. dann hat man das gleiche eindrucksvolle landschaftserlebnis aber bikemäßig deutlich mehr spaß.


----------



## chaot (13. Februar 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch nie durchs Val d´Uina wäre, wäre das meine 1. Wahl, ansonsten Pass da Costainas. Mir gefällt es dort super, das Tal hat eine unendliche Weite und es ist dort so gut wie niemand unterwegs.




Konnte nicht wiederstehen und hab ein altes Foto vom Costainas rausgesucht

http://picasaweb.google.com/2Manfre...vaLeichtereVariante/photo#5162387560195113122

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## allert (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo Thomas,

wie eben beim Spinning besprochen hier unsere geplante Tour für diesen Sommer. Ich freue mich auf Kommentare von Dir, aber auch von allen anderen Nutzern.

Etappe 1
Bludenz - Schlappiner Joch - Klosters
Etappe 2:
Klosters - Scalettapass - S-Chanf
Etappe 3:
S-Chanf - Pass Chaschauna - Livigno - Passo di Alpisella - Bormio
Etappe 4:
Bormio-Gaviapass - Passo Tonale - Madonna di Campiglio
Etappe 5:
Madonna - Bocca del Ussol - Pieve di Ledro
Etappe 6:
Pieve di Ledro - Tremalzo - Pregasina - Riva

Etappe 4 ist eine Verbindungsetappe über hauptsächlich Strassen, damit wir die Tour in der Truppe innerhalb 6 Tagen schaffen. Ist von Euch schon mal jemand den Tremalzo von hinten über Sentiero 416 ausgehend von Tiarno di Sopra hochgefahren? Geht das?

Noch ein Kommentar von mir zu Deiner ersten Tour. Ich würde auch den Weg über Fimberpass und Val d'Uina nehmen. Ich bin das jetzt schon zweimal gefahren und würde es auch noch ein drittes Mal tun. Fimberpass ist fahrtechnisch ein absolutes Highlight, auch wenn ich die erwähnten ersten 100hm bergab geschoben habe (das muß ich unbedingt nochmal mit meinem neuen Liteville 301 ausprobieren). Und das Val d'Uina ist bergauf konditionstechnisch eine Herausforderung und landschaftlich unvergleichlich. Auch der Trail nach der Schlucht ist, wie hier bereits erwähnt, nicht schlecht und die Abfahrt ins Vinschgau ist gut für einen Geschwindigkeitsrausch (nachdem man den ersten, sehr steilen Schotterteil hinter sich hat).

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## techstar (16. Februar 2008)

allert schrieb:


> Fimberpass ist fahrtechnisch ein absolutes Highlight, auch wenn ich die erwähnten ersten 100hm bergab geschoben habe (das muß ich unbedingt nochmal mit meinem neuen Liteville 301 ausprobieren).



moin!

das liteville wird dir dort nicht so viel nützen. ist eher kopfsache, die steileren stellen zu fahren. wichtiger sind dort viel mehr gute reifen und dosiertes bremsen. war auch mit dem hardtail (fast) alles machbar...

aber definitiv ein absolut lohnenswerter bike-übergang!
und lass am besten unten (nach zuort) den anstrengenden pfad mit den improvisierten hängebrücken aus. henni (pfadfinderin) kann den besseren weg beschreiben...

gruß
andi


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2008)

Man muss sich einfach in Zuort rechts halten, da geht´s einen Wiesenpfad runter, nach der Linkskurve kommt gleich rechts die Hängebrücke. Aber Vorsicht, man zieht sich leicht einen Schiefer ein! :-(
Aber die Wegbeschreibung ist auch bei Stanciu drin, wenn man als Weiterfahrt Ri. Scoul eingibt. Es gibt noch eine Hängebrücke weiter unten, das ist aber auch mühsam, weil der Weg immer wieder ins Bachbett runter geht, wo man dann absteigen muss, oder eine steile Rampe rauf, die man auch nicht fahren kann. Also die obere Hängebrücke (wie beschrieben), ist die beste Version, ins Inntal zu gelangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## upndown (16. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin mal mit dem Rennrad einen Großteil der Variante 1 gefahren. Der Asphaltanteil scheint mir da sehr hoch zu sein: Reschen, Umbrail, Gavia, Tonale. Zumindest Reschen und Tonale würde ich nicht fahren, da hast du ja wie oben schon erwähnt 2 tolle Alternativen: Val d'Uina oder dann Costainas wenn du den ausgesetzten Weg durch die Uinaschlucht nicht magst.
Zum Umbrail und Gavia muss ich sagen: Großartige Landschaft und erstklassige Asphaltpässe - aber mit Autoverkehr. Tonale ist zum Abgewöhnen, am Pass oben Touristenbunker für den Wintersport.


----------



## Fubbes (16. Februar 2008)

allert schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> wie eben beim Spinning besprochen hier unsere geplante Tour für diesen Sommer. Ich freue mich auf Kommentare von Dir, aber auch von allen anderen Nutzern.
> 
> ...


Das ist in großen Teilen die Heckmaier-Route. Schlappiner, Scaletta und Chachauna sind alles keine einfachen Übergänge. Es gibt sicher sinnvollere Routen. 
Anders sieht es aus, wenn es nicht die erste Transalp ist. Dann bieten diese Übergänge ein Erlebnis, das lange hängen bleibt, abseits der ganz so frequentierten Routen.
Einzig den Tonale würde ich rausnehmen (siehe @upndown). Die Montozzo-Scharte ist eine tolle Alternative. Dann lieber den Tremalzo oder die Bocca d'Ussol weglassen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Matze. (16. Februar 2008)

> Konnte nicht wiederstehen und hab ein altes Foto vom Costainas rausgesucht





Super, die Alp Astras ist auch schon zu sehen 




> Also ich bin mal mit dem Rennrad einen Großteil der Variante 1 gefahren. Der Asphaltanteil scheint mir da sehr hoch zu sein: Reschen, Umbrail, Gavia, Tonale.




Scheint mir auch so, Umbrail ist der einzige halbwegs vernünftige Paß für´s Bike.


----------



## bikeseppl (17. Februar 2008)

> Etappe 4:
> Bormio-Gaviapass - Passo Tonale - Madonna di Campiglio



Hallo laß den Passo Tonale weg der ist uninteressant und fahr den Montozzo, wirst es nicht bereuen, für mich eine der schönsten Abfahrten und die Tour schafft ihr an einem Tag.

Servus


----------



## allert (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo Bikeseppl,

das mit der Montozzoscharte spukt mir auch schon im Kopf rum. Ich habe allerdings etwas Bedenken wegen der Zeit für diese Etappe. Wenn Du sagst, daß wir das an einem Tag schaffen inklusive Montozzo, was setzt Du da als Konditionsgrundlage an? Wir werden eine Gruppe von 7 bis 9 Personen sein. Alle haben schon mindestens eine Transalp gemacht. Letztes Jahr haben wir in der Gruppe an einem Tag eine Etappe von der Bodenalp bis Prad über Fimberpass und Val d'Uina gemacht. Benötigt haben wir für die Strecke ca. 10:45 Stunden Bruttozeit. Schaffen wir unter diesen Bedingungen die Strecke über den Montozzo?

Schon mal danke für die Tips!

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2008)

Bormio - Gavia - Montozzo - Madonna an einem Tag? Das sind geschätzt 3500 hm. Unmöglich.
Ihr könnt von Glück reden, wenn ihr überhaupt noch bis Pejo kommt, das sind auch noch gut 2500 hm. 
Wie ich schon sagte, lass lieber die Ussol weg.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Fubbes,

ich denke, wir werden Deinem Vorschlag folgen und die Ussol weglassen. Wichtig ist mir, am letzten Tag über den Tremalzo und Pregasina nach Riva zu fahren. Eine schönere Schlussetappe kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen. Die alte Ponalestrasse nach Riva und vorher die Trails, das ist einfach genial.

Danke für die Tips!

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## bikeseppl (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo wir sind von St. Christina (ein Ort nach Bormio) über den Gavia, Montozzo nach Madonna, später Nachmittag, an einem Tag ohne Probleme.
Von Bormio bis Pejo sind es keine 2500 Hm sondern ca. 1400 Hm, da man nur über den Gavia muß, von Pejo zum Montozzo nochmals ca. 1400 Hm. Es sind vermtl. bis Madonna 3000 Hm (muß nachschauen da ich z.Z. unterwegs bin) wobei der Gavia und nach der Montozzoabfahrt alles Teer ist, läßt sich gut fahren.

Servus


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2008)

bikeseppl schrieb:


> Hallo wir sind von St. Christina (ein Ort nach Bormio) über den Gavia, Montozzo nach Madonna, später Nachmittag, an einem Tag ohne Probleme.
> Von Bormio bis Pejo sind es keine 2500 Hm sondern ca. 1400 Hm, da man nur über den Gavia muß, von Pejo zum Montozzo nochmals ca. 1400 Hm. Es sind vermtl. bis Madonna 3000 Hm (muß nachschauen da ich z.Z. unterwegs bin) wobei der Gavia und nach der Montozzoabfahrt alles Teer ist, läßt sich gut fahren.
> 
> Servus


Da ist aber Einiges völlig durcheinander, außerdem stimmt es nicht.
Bormio (1225) - St. Caterina (1738) - Gavia (2612) --> 1400 hm
Pezzo (1570) - Montozzo (2613) --> 1050 hm
Pejo (1398) - Dimaro (767) - Madonna (1525 bzw. 1629) --> ca. 850 hm

Nun rechne selbst zusammen.

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## bikeseppl (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Daniel hast recht habe aber geschrieben vermtl. und muß nachschauen. Wir haben auch in Dimaro übernachtet wie mir jetzt noch ohne Zeitdruck eingefallen ist, dann sieht das ganze auch freundlicher aus und es sind dann ca. 2500 Hm. Wenn ich meine Aufzeichnungen durchschaue könnte ich genauere Angaben machen.

Servus


----------



## allert (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo Bikeseppl,

nähere Angaben wären hilfreich. Zum Beispiel auch Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in Dimaro.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## supasini (18. Februar 2008)

wie einige andere auch schon zur Tour 1 angemerkt haben: Fimberpass auf jeden Fall reinnehmen.
dann entweder Val D'Uina oder Costainas, Costainas ist komplett fahrbar und landschaftlich traumhaft, Uina ist halt zum schieben, muss man aber mal gesehen haben...
Umbrail ist mitlerweile fast vollständig asphaltiert, lohnt sich aber weil:
Trail zur Boc. di Forcola ist genial. dann nicht der Stanciu-Route fogen, sondern über Boc. die Pendenolo (oder so ähnlich) über die alte Militärstraße abfahren - Das ist vielleicht genial!!!

was du so natürlich auslässt: Goldseetrail (von der 3-Sprachen-Spitze ins Vinschgau zurück). Passt nicht richtig in die Tour, ist aber endgeil (wenn man ein guter Fahrtechniker ist)


----------



## bikeseppl (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo zu Tag 4, wir haben in S. Chaterina im Chalet Bucaneve(Tel.0342-925086/945460) Ortsausgang Richtung Gavia Paß auf der li. Seite übernachtet. Die Pension ist sehr empfehlenswert, sauber, freundlich(haben unsere Bikeklamotten gewaschen), gutes Frühstück, Appartments und es wird deutsch gesprochen.
Unsere Daten:
Strecke:	St. Caterina > Passo di Gavia > Pezzo > Forcelina di Montozzo > Lago di Pian Palu > Cusiano > Dimaro

Info: Super Wetter, warm, Sonne und Wolken wechselten sich ab. Am Gaviapaß (2621m) 13°C, am Montozzo (2613m) 18°C. Heute viel Pannen. Bei mir (Walter) Speichenriß ritzelseitig, Reparatur mit Drahtspeiche. An Reiner´s MTB  Kugellager der Schwinge verloren, 20m zurück wieder gefunden und wieder eingebaut. Weiterhin Plattfuß bei Reiner. Heute waren es nur 45 Minuten Schiebepassagen. Super Trailanfahrt von Montozzo, tolle Aussicht auf den Lago di Pian Palu.

Pässe:  Passo di Gavia (2621),  Forcelina di Montozzo (2613)

Tagesdaten:	Start: 8:50	Ziel: 17:30
		76 km 		2089 hm

Von Dimaro habe ich keine Unterlagen, haben in einem Gasthof von einem ehemaligen italienischen Mannschaftszeitfahrermeister übernachtet, erzählt er auch bei jeder Gelegenheit. Gasthaus ist Richtung Madonna dann mal links, stand ein Hinweisschild"man spricht deutsch". Übernachtung war i.O. und er kann euch Tips geben da er auch MTB fährt.
Von Bormio aus habt ihr 16 Km und 500 Hm Straße mehr.
http://www.walter-lauter.de/

Servus


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2008)

meine Empfehlung in S. Caterina: Hotel S. Matteo (direkt am Ortseingang von Bormio aus: sehr gutes Essen, supernett, preiswert 
die Tour ist an einem Tag gut machbar, da der Gavia sich gut fährt und auch die Aufahrt zur Montozzo-Scharte bis auf die letzten 100 Hm (ab Rif. Bozzi) problemlos fahrbar ist.
bei uns warens an diesem Tag 56 km und knapp unter 2000 Hm (Ciclo-gemessen)







die Abfahrt von der Montozzo-Scharte hat's aber in sich, da sollte man technisch sehr sicher sein, wenn man die komplett fahren will. Ansonsten lieber schon mal ein Stückchen schieben...

Stanciu nennt vom Gavia nur die Straßen-Abfahrt. Die ist klasse, weil sehr eng und man ist schneller als alle motorisierten Fahrzeuge... 
aber es gibt wohl ne Möglichkeit, zumindest teilweise auf Trails auszuweichen, lassen sich wohl mit dem entsprechenden Kartenmaterial finden!


----------



## cleiende (21. Februar 2008)

gelöscht - hat sich erledigt 

cleiende


----------



## allert (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo Supasini und Bikeseppl,

vielen Dank für die Infos.   Ich denke, wir werden die Montozzoscharte aufnehmen und auch die Übernachtung so planen, daß wir in S. Caterina das genannte Hotel nehmen. Auf die Abfahrt von der Montozzo bin ich ja gespannt. Nach Aussagen im LV Thread erweitert sich ja der persönliche Einsatzbereich mit einem Liteville 301. Mal sehen, was bis dorthin geht. Könntet Ihr die Abfahrt vom Montozzo mal mit der Abfahrt vom Fimberpass vergleichen?

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Februar 2008)

Als Übernachtungsalternative kann ich in St. Catarina auch noch das Sporthotel empfehlen, kostet HP 50 , tolles Essen, günstige und gute Flaschenweine  Frühstück ist auch okay. Wir hatten zwar ein Zimmer ohne Balkon, war uns aber in dem fall egal, weil es geregnet hat; wichtiger war da, dass wir genug Platz gefunden haben, das nasse Zeug aufzuhängen. Das Hotel ist auf Biker eingestellt und hat einen riesigen Bikekeller und einen leistungsfähigen Gartenschlauch.


----------



## bikeseppl (22. Februar 2008)

allert schrieb:


> Hallo Supasini und Bikeseppl,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Infos.   Ich denke, wir werden die Montozzoscharte aufnehmen und auch die Übernachtung so planen, daß wir in S. Caterina das genannte Hotel nehmen. Auf die Abfahrt von der Montozzo bin ich ja gespannt. Nach Aussagen im LV Thread erweitert sich ja der persönliche Einsatzbereich mit einem Liteville 301. Mal sehen, was bis dorthin geht. Könntet Ihr die Abfahrt vom Montozzo mal mit der Abfahrt vom Fimberpass vergleichen?
> 
> ...


Bin den Montozzo 2000 gefahren, meine aber er ist nicht schwieriger als der Fimberpass, Panorama hat mir viel besser gefallen, für mich pers. eine der schönsten Abfahrten überhaupt.
Mußten damals abwärts nur ein paar Meter schieben, bergauf nach dem Rif. Montozzo bis zur Scharte.

Servus


----------



## supasini (22. Februar 2008)

also ich weiß nicht, Fimba bin ich zweimal gefahren, beim ersten Mal eine Stelle geschoben, letztes Jahr mit Liteville  komplett gefahren, Genuss pur 
Montozzo hatte ich vor zwei Jahren schon einiges zu schieben, im unteren Bereich auf jeden Fall so viel, dass es etwas genervt hat: immer runter vom Rad und wieder rauf. Allerdings war es auch nass (wie letztes Jahr am durchgefahrenen Fimba...)
Für mich ist Montozzo auf jeden Fall schwerer, aber superschön.


----------



## bikeseppl (22. Februar 2008)

Hallo im unteren Bereich teilt sich der Weg, wir haben den linken Abzweig genommen.

Servus


----------



## MatschMeister (22. Februar 2008)

hallo leutz kurz was zwecks der gavia montozo etape.
wir waren letztes jahr aus von der gavia hütte bis ins val di sole unterwegs. 

eine einsparung von mehreren höhenmetern lassen sich wunderbar einlegen und ist aussichtstechnis auch sehr schön.
auf halber strecke kann man nämlich von der gavia straße liks abzweigen uns lässt somit pezo im tal liegen und kommt fast auf gleicher höhe zum museumsdorf unterhalb von der montozzo scharte.

war echt geil.


----------



## bikeseppl (23. Februar 2008)

MatschMeister welcher Weg Nr.? ist das, finde nur Weg 53/60/62 Kompasskarte von Alb. Pietra Rossa zum Case di Viso, Hm wenige aber sicher eine Alternative. In Pezzo kann man nochmals Verpflegung besorgen.

Servus


----------



## MatschMeister (23. Februar 2008)

auf der abfahrt vom Gavia Pass nach Pezzo kommt der Tunnel den du ja umfahren musst. 
Strasse , Trailabzweig 3./4. Kehre nach Tunnel
Rechtskurve, links Trailabzweig über Wiese

wegnummer kann ich dir im moment nicht geben. aber es gab nur zwei stück die da abgezeigt sind. einer führte ins Tal der andere, den den wir fuhren ging erst circa 50hm bergauf und dann am Hnag entlang bis zu dem Besagten dorf.

das argument mit der Verpflegung holen in Pezzo ist sicherlich gut.  Aber auch das unnötige fahren von geschätzten 500hm ist eines. 
Falls du die wegnummer nicht findest schau ich bei meinen tour kameraden danach. 
happy trail


----------



## bikeseppl (23. Februar 2008)

Auf meiner Karte sind da nur Felsen 

Servus


----------



## MatschMeister (23. Februar 2008)

ne ne  also war wirklich wiesentrail und dann gings durchn wald.  hatten kompass karten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatschMeister (23. Februar 2008)

so also hab grad bisle im google earth gegugt.  also hab den einstieg in den wiesen trail sofort wieder gefunden.  der geht genau nach der dritten rechts kurve nach dem tunnel links ab.  auf ca 1900 metern ü.n.n.  laut google
oberhalb von sant´apollonia auf 13 uhr. da siehst es im google earth.


----------



## ulrj (23. Februar 2008)

Zwischen Pezzo und  Casa di Visio 500 hm einspaaren könnte noch schwierig werden, sind ja nur 200.

Aber dafür gibt es in  Casa di Visio auch noch Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Glaub ich hab eine mini Käserei da gesehen. Sah einladend aus.

Das letzte Stück vom Gavia nach Pezzo haben wir auch einen kleinen netten Trail genommen. War sogar als Mountainbikeweg beschildert.


----------



## allert (23. Februar 2008)

Hallo Matschmeister,

das muß ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Eine Einsparung von etwa 500hm wären nicht schlecht, dann würde das Ganze etwas entspannter.

@Supasini und Bikeseppl: Danke für die Einschätzung. Zur Not müssen wir halt etwas schieben, aber einen Versuch scheint es wert zu sein.

Was haltet Ihr von folgender geänderter Etappeneinteilung:

1. Tag: Bludenz - Schlappiner Joch - Klosters - Davos
2. Tag: Davos - Scaletta - S'Chanf - Pass Chaschauna - Livigno
3. Tag: Livigno - Passo Alpisella - Lago di Fraele - Bormio - S. Caterina
4. Tag: S. Caterina - Gavia - Montozzo - Madonna
5. Tag: Madonna - Bocca del Ussol - Pieve die Ledro
6. Tag: Pieve - Tremalzo - Riva

Was haltet Ihr am 5. Tag von der Malga Cadria statt Bocca del Ussol?

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## MatschMeister (23. Februar 2008)

gute sache nur ich hätte was.

Livigno Torrifrale  über einen unbekannteren Pass 

Livigno - Seilbahn Mottolino
Mottolino-Pso Eira
Pso Eira-Trail 126-Trepalle-
Trepalle -Pso Trela
Pso Trela-MalgaTrela-San Giacomo (See)
See-Torri Fraele


----------



## allert (23. Februar 2008)

@Matschmeister
Das werde ich mir mal anschauen, allerdings bin ich den Alpisella auch noch nicht gefahren. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## bikeseppl (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo der Pass Chaschauna war für mich die schlimmste Schinderei, hatten allerdings auch Regen, werde ich nie mehr machen, ansonsten eine gute Tour.
Sollte ich wieder vor der Entscheidung stehen werde ich den La Stretta weiter südlich probieren.
Den Bocca del Ussol kenne ich nicht.

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatschMeister (24. Februar 2008)

@bikeseppl
mit dem chaschauna pass geb ich dir vollkommen recht die größte und dümmste schinderei nur um auf der anderen seite ne mörderische schotterstraße runterzugurgen.

chaschauna ist bei mir nur noch als dreckspass im verzeichniss


----------



## allert (24. Februar 2008)

Gibt es denn auf der Route eine Alternative? Und bitte immer dran denken, wir kommen schon von Davos und müssen irgendwie in Richtung Livigno und das an einem Tag!

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## bikeseppl (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo der Scarletta Paß ist klar, durch Val Susauna bis La Resgia(1670). Ich würde dann Richtung S-chanf - Zous - La Punt Chamues(1708), von dort links ins Val Chamuera zum La Stretta (2476). Ein kurzes Stück vor dem La Stretta sieht nach schieben aus aber ansonsten sieht es von den Höhenlinien nicht schlecht aus, ist aber ca. 25 km mehr.
http://www.trail.ch/tour/grischun/valmora.htm
Bei La Stretta überquert ich die Grenze von der Schweiz ins bella Italia. Jetzt folgt der Downhill. Bergab ist ganz oben unmöglich zu fahren. Deshalb gehts zuerst etwa 10 Min schiebend nach unten. Danach ein längerer herrlicher Singletrail bis zur Alp Baitel del Gras degli Agnelli (2099 MüM.)

Wir haben damals auf dem Dürrboden(2007) unterhalb vom Scalettepaß übernachtet, in Davos waren die Übernachtungen sehr teuer oder sie haben für eine Nacht überhaupt nicht vermietet.

Servus


----------



## Fubbes (25. Februar 2008)

MatschMeister schrieb:


> @bikeseppl
> mit dem chaschauna pass geb ich dir vollkommen recht die größte und dümmste schinderei nur um auf der anderen seite ne mörderische schotterstraße runterzugurgen.
> 
> chaschauna ist bei mir nur noch als dreckspass im verzeichniss


Na, zumindest die Anfahrt zum Chachauna unten im Wald ist ganz nett, wenn das Wetter passt. Aber ansonsten stimme ich zu. Das Hochgewürge auf dem schmalen steilen Pfad kann schon mal zum Fluchen veranlassen. Ebenso die total überflüssige Abfahrt. Alternativen können da nur besser sein.
Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, ist die Heckmaier-Route insgesamt recht knackig.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## allert (16. März 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

jetzt ist seit dem letzten Eintrag ein Jahr vergangen und der AX 2008 Geschichte. Wir sind dann letztendlich so gefahren:

Von Bludenz über Kopssee - Fimberpass - Costainas - Döss Radond - Val Mora - Gavia - Montozzo - Madonna - Bocca dell'Ussol - Tremalzo nach Riva.

War eine Supertour speziell die Pässe Fimber - Costainas - Montozzo und Tremalzo. Die Bocca dell'Ussol war vom Tourenverlauf optimal, aber ist schon ein heftiger Brocken, überhaupt wenn man oben von einem Gewitter umzingelt ist. Also vielen Dank für die Tipps.

Jetzt zu meiner neuen Planung für 2009. Hier der erste Entwurf der Tour (Höhenmeter und Länge geschätzt bei Etappen 1 und 3, Rest mit Transalp CD ermittelt):

Etappe 1: Chur - Langwies - Durannapass - Klosters (1800hm, 40Km)
Etappe 2: Klosters - Davos - Scaletta - S-chanf (1600hm, 41Km)
Etappe 3: S-chanf - Stretta Pass - Livigno - Passo Alpisella - Arnoga (1900hm, 70Km)
Etappe 4: Arnoga - Passo di Verva - Grosio - Passo della Foppa - Ponte di Legno (2100, 75Km)
Etappe 5: Ponte di Legno - Tonale - Dimaro - Madonna (1500hm, 55Km)
Etappe 6: Madonna - Passo Bregn da l'Ors - Riva (1400hm, 65Km)

Was haltet Ihr von der Tour und der Etappenaufteilung? Gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge (Limit sollten 2000hm pro Tag sein)? Hat jemand einen guten GPS Track für den Durannapass und den Stretta Pass? Stimmen die Angaben für Etappen 1 und 3 in etwa?

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für Eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Fubbes (16. März 2009)

Klingt gutt so.
Mir fällt spontan für den 1. Tag ne Alternative ein. Da ihr ja doch irgendwie nach Davos müsst, wäre es auch möglich, nicht den Durannapass zu nehmen, sondern etwas südlicher über Medergen das Latschüelfurga. Ist zwar etwas Schieberei (30 Min.), aber sonst sehr schön. Hinten runten bist du dann direkt in Davos.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## dede (16. März 2009)

zu Etappe 4: Ab Foppa nicht direkt runter, sondern links weg und um den Monte Pagana rum (kann man auch ganz hochfahren, tolles Panorama aber ein klassicher "One Way"), dann runter nach Vezzo d'Oglio => schöne Variante, bei der man weiter oben im Tal rauskommt und sich die Teerpassage spart


----------

